# Orange PC Project



## Johansistemas15 (Nov 9, 2014)

To view this case mod, go here.



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

*Specs:*
- I5 4670k @ 4.2 Ghz
- Nepton 280L
- Asus Sabertooth Z87
- 8 GB Ram Kingston Beast @2400 Mhz
- EVGA GTX 760 ACX
- Thermaltake TR2 RX 750 Watts
-Extenciones BitFenix Alchemy (MOD)
-FAN´s Cougar Vortex 2*140 mm / 1*120 mm
- SSD Kingston HyperX 3k 120 GB
- WD Caviar Blue 500 GB Sata III
- Case Cooler Master Cosmos SE (MOD)


----------



## micropage7 (Nov 9, 2014)

wooow, i like that, simple and i like the glow effect


----------



## BumbleBee (Nov 14, 2014)

pretty


----------



## rikuntyudady (Nov 21, 2014)

cool!!
I love it.


----------



## jallenlabs (Dec 31, 2014)

One tasty looking build you got there.  Love the orange.  You don't see that color used much.  Props.


----------

